# SLR Kaufempfehlung für Anfänger(Canon/Minolta)



## Sealord (20. August 2004)

Hallo!

Ich will mir eine Spiegelreflexkamera zur Hobbyfotografie zulegen.
Ich hatte mich für die Canon EOS 3000V entschieden und wollte mir die nochmal beim Händler ansehen. Der legte mir dann leider die Minolta DYNAX 40 ans Herz.
Da ich nicht gerade sehr entscheidungsfreudig bin, stehe ich nun vor der Qual der Wahl.

Von den technischen Spezifikationen her sind beide nahezu identisch.
Im Paket mit einem Objektiv würde ich mich als Laie für die Minolta entscheiden (und das nicht nur wegen dem Preis).

Pakete:

Minolta DYNAX 40 mit Zoom-Objektiv 1:3,5-5,6/28-100 mm zu 149.- €

Canon EOS 3000V mit Objektiv EF 4,0 - 5,6/ 28-90mm zu 199,- €

Zu welcher würdet ihr mir raten?


----------



## tansarian (22. August 2004)

Hallo.

Im Prinzip machst du bei beiden Kameras wenig verkehrt. Das Preis-Leistungsverhältnis stimmt bei beiden. Auch bei div. Tests schneiden beide ähnlich ab. Trotzdem würde ich Dir zur Canon raten. Einfach aus dem Grund, daß Canon und auch Nikon das weitaus größere Systemzubehör anbieten. Allerdings muß ich dir sagen, daß in den Sets, die angeboten werden oft nur minderwertige Objektive zu haben sind. Deshalb mein Tipp: Lieber auf ein paar Spielereien an der Kamera verzichten und ein günstigeres Modell nehmen, aber dafür ein gutes Objektiv.

Hoffe konnte helfen


----------



## Sealord (27. August 2004)

Recht herzlichen Dank für deine Antwort.

Ich habe mich jetzt für die Canon entschieden und schon mal ein paar Aufnahmen gemacht. Mit der Handhabung bin ich sehr zufrieden und fühle mich auch wohler, als mit der Minolta.

Heute geht der Film in die Entwicklung. Mal sehen, was dabei herauskommt.


----------

